# Kent winter meet up



## mashleyR7 (Oct 29, 2012)

Right, i'm back from a great weekends golf and talking to mate, he's up for a winter meet somewhere nice.

We've already talked about who's a possible and where to play so this thread is to decide the actual date. 

I propose the either 1st December which is a Saturday or for those who prefer a weekday how about the Friday 30th November. 

If we choose one of these dates it give everyone the whole month to sort day off etc. 

Come on lets get this sorted this week.......

Copy and paste your name in the preferred date in your post. My names not on the list as I can do either day, what ever if most popular. I've already got 3/4 people interested in this who are not on this forum. 

*Friday 30th November:*




*Saturday 1st December:*


----------



## Fader (Oct 29, 2012)

*Friday 30th November:*


But if the general consesus is the Saturday, I'll find a way to fit in it anyway


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Friday 30th November:


*&#8203;Can't do a Saturday @ the moment.


----------



## Sandy (Oct 29, 2012)

friday 30th November
or Saturday 1st December
both ok.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2012)

It would have to be a Saturday for me


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 29, 2012)

Saturday for me too


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 29, 2012)

3 x Friday.

2 x Saturday.

So far.....anyone else up for it. I want to get something booked soon.


----------



## Dorian (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, if you'll allow a newbie to tag along I could do the Saturday (cost permitting!)


----------



## chrisd (Oct 30, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			3 x Friday.

2 x Saturday.

So far.....anyone else up for it. I want to get something booked soon.
		
Click to expand...


I make it 4 that can do Saturday  + you, your mate and Dorian


----------



## Fader (Oct 30, 2012)

In all honesty I can literally do either day, so can count me as 1 for both


----------



## chrisd (Oct 30, 2012)

Fader said:



			In all honesty I can literally do either day, so can count me as 1 for both
		
Click to expand...



I did


----------



## Fader (Oct 30, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I did
		
Click to expand...

Cool, cool


----------



## Bratty (Oct 31, 2012)

Gutted. can't make either of those dates. At least you can enjoy a round with minimal foul language!


----------



## Sybez (Oct 31, 2012)

Friday would suit me....


----------



## RichardC (Oct 31, 2012)

Saturday will be better for me, but I will have to check my work schedule tomorrow before confirming.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 31, 2012)

So we have two four balls for Saturday 1st December. 

MeChris D
Darren (my friend)
Sandy
Whacker Guy
Dorian
Fader
Richard C (poss)

Ok suggestions on where we want to play now, anyone know of any good deals going? 

I'd prefer a nicer course than a regular course if you know what I mean. 

Ash.


----------



## RichardC (Oct 31, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:




Ok suggestions on where we want to play now, anyone know of any good deals going? 

I'd prefer a nicer course than a regular course if you know what I mean. 

Ash.

Click to expand...

Somewhere that drains well


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes i agree. Someone suggested Royal St Georges as they had a winter deal but I cant see it on their site?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Yes i agree. Someone suggested Royal St Georges as they had a winter deal but I cant see it on their site?
		
Click to expand...


I've had a look too and you wont get on RSG Friday or Saturday and a lot of days ar 2 balls only


----------



## User20205 (Nov 1, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I've had a look too and you wont get on RSG Friday or Saturday and a lot of days ar 2 balls only
		
Click to expand...

yep you can't play RSG @ the weekend the deals are available on their online 'request a tee time' section. it's Â£100 in Nov & Â£80 in Dec. 

the London Club will do a weekend winter deal & you could get on Princes for Â£60


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Nov 1, 2012)

Pedham is in great nick this time of year, or Birchwood, both in Swanley


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 1, 2012)

I've played Pedlham before and would want somewhere nicer, this is a birthday treat for me afterall  Never heard of Birchwood. 

Any other suggestions people?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Princes for Â£60 with breakfast sounds good! What do people think?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 1, 2012)

How about Kings Hill, I've played there and liked it. Anyone played Knole Park, Nizels or Kent & Surrey?


----------



## Fader (Nov 1, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			How about Kings Hill, I've played there and liked it. Anyone played Knole Park, Nizels or Kent & Surrey?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't played Kingshill but I really want to, would be good to as from what I've seen when going to a demo day there, the drainage is exceptional and ideal for this time of year. 

Played Nizels love the course and clubhouse but I'd avoid in winter as can get very soft underfoot and if its wet will not be ideal for playing. Kent and Surrey never played but heard good things about it.


----------



## RichardC (Nov 1, 2012)

The drainage is good at Kings Hill. The course is not bad either.


----------



## Dorian (Nov 1, 2012)

My only preference is minimal cost!

I've also heard very good things about Kingshill.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been having lessons at Kingshill and played there a few times over the last few years. I didn't like it at first but certainly warmed to it after a couple of games there


----------



## RichardC (Nov 1, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I've been having lessons at Kingshill and played there a few times over the last few years. I didn't like it at first but certainly warmed to it after a couple of games there
		
Click to expand...

Are you having lessons with Ben Blackburn?


----------



## Sandy (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd like Pedham or Kingshill (Princes can be bleak at this time of year...but dry!)  - shall I check for availability? Need to get something booked I think...


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sandy, if you dont mind please. I'm busy all day today. Princes and Kingshill. Kingshill better on costs though.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Are you having lessons with Ben Blackburn?
		
Click to expand...


No, I have had 3 x 1 hours with Paul Page and I'm really happy with the results - not least 'cos MashleyR7 had to pay me out this week after a sound spanking!


----------



## Sandy (Nov 2, 2012)

Yep - am onto it, have asked for 2/3 fourball slots about 9.30. will let you know availability and prices for both Kings Hill and Princes asap. I'd still keep Pedham as a possible though if these don't work out?


----------



## Sandy (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok we have a decision now;
Kings Hill - would have to be 12.00 start - could meet earlier for a sarnie (haven't included in price) course drains nicely so guaranteed dry (well the ground anyway...) Should be Â£45 but Ben the pro has done us a nice deal for Â£30 per person.
Princes - meet at 8.30 for full English, tee at 9.30, Shore and Dunes combo. Â£45 which is also a v. good deal.
Votes please gentlemen - soon as poss please - also if anybody else wants to come and play say now....Hope that's okay mashley?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Brilliant work. 

I'm happy with either tbh. The Princes deal looks a cracker, but I know Kings Hill will offer a little bit better protection from the elements, but hey thats whats links golf is isn't it? I'll go for Princes


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd rather Kings hill, nice and central


----------



## cookelad (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd be up for Princes if it's not too late to get my name down!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Princes: 
Mashley
Sandy
Cookelad


Kings Hill:
Golf Ball Whacker


Copy and paste and add your name to your choice.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 2, 2012)

Princes: 
Mashley
Cookelad


Kings Hill:
Golf Ball Whacker

On fence;
Sandy (weaned on links so happy for Princes in any conditions, haven't played Kings Hill yet and wouldn't mind as it sounds alright).


Copy and paste and add your name to your choice.


----------



## Dorian (Nov 2, 2012)

This will be my first game and I'm not expecting to get a decent score.  So put me down as indifferent!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Princes: 
Mashley
Cookelad


Kings Hill:
Golf Ball Whacker

On fence;
Sandy 
Dorian


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2012)

I dont think that you would get 2 and definitely not 3 groups round Kingshill starting at 12 o clock as its then December and on an overcast day it'll be dark 4' ish

So for me it's Princes


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Princes: 
Mashley
Cookelad
ChrisD

Kings Hill:
Golf Ball Whacker

On fence;
Sandy 
Dorian


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Nov 2, 2012)

didnt even think of the time, Princes it is!


----------



## Sandy (Nov 2, 2012)

ok Princes it is. Shall we start a fresh thread so people know it's happening? 
We've got;
Mashley
Cookelad
ChrisD
Golf Ball Whacker
Sandy 
Dorian
+ one guest for Sandy now we know where we are


----------



## RichardC (Nov 2, 2012)

Princes for me too.

If there is space my father in law would love to play.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 2, 2012)

ok Princes it is. Shall we start a fresh thread so people know it's happening? 
We've got;
Mashley
Cookelad
ChrisD
Golf Ball Whacker
Sandy 
Dorian
+ one guest for Sandy now we know where we are
RichardC
+Richard's f-i-l

any more?


----------



## Fader (Nov 3, 2012)

Count me in to guys


----------



## chrisd (Nov 3, 2012)

What about Mashley's mate Darren?


----------



## RichardC (Nov 3, 2012)

Im still in, but my father in law has had to pull out.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry I've been quiet, works been manic. So what's the crack with the meet, do we have a confirmed date/venue/price


----------



## Sandy (Nov 3, 2012)

We've got;
Mashley
Mashley's guest?
Cookelad
ChrisD
Golf Ball Whacker
Sandy 
Dorian
+ one guest for Sandy 
RichardC
Fader

Princes Saturday 1st December  Â£45  full English at 8.30 first tee time 9.30 Shore and Dunes  Room for a couple more, maybe more after that if I call Princes on Monday.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 3, 2012)

This is looking good. What the score with booking, deposit, full payment etc? 

We've got;
Mashley
Mashley's guest?
Cookelad
ChrisD
Golf Ball Whacker
Sandy 
Dorian
+ one guest for Sandy 
RichardC
Fader

10 people, wow!
Ash.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'll sort out the deposit with Princes - and if anyone drops out then they have to pay me, apart from that pay on the day...we could do with a couple more. Let's call it the South East Winter Challenge (or is that a rubbish title? feel free to suggest more....)  Frankly I just fancy a game...


----------



## chrisd (Nov 3, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Sorry I've been quiet, works been manic. So what's the crack with the meet, do we have a confirmed date/venue/price
		
Click to expand...


Be great if you can make it Baz!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 4, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Be great if you can make it Baz!
		
Click to expand...

Gonna have a word with Scott see if he fancies it too.

As someone else asked what's the crack with booking


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Gonna have a word with Scott see if he fancies it too.

As someone else asked what's the crack with booking
		
Click to expand...


Seems that Sandy is going to take care of the booking tomorrow - luv her!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 4, 2012)

Is it pre pay or pay on the day


----------



## Sandy (Nov 4, 2012)

pay on the day I think but I'll check tomorrow, I just need to give them a deposit to secure the booking - and if you and Scott can make it that means we have three tidy four balls....
And I'll tell Ben that we're not going for Kings Hill this time around but maybe a Spring meet up there?  He did us a nice deal too.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Sandy said:



			pay on the day I think but I'll check tomorrow, I just need to give them a deposit to secure the booking - and if you and Scott can make it that means we have three tidy four balls....
And I'll tell Ben that we're not going for Kings Hill this time around but maybe a Spring meet up there?  He did us a nice deal too.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Sandy said:



			pay on the day I think but I'll check tomorrow, I just need to give them a deposit to secure the booking - and if you and Scott can make it that means we have three tidy four balls....
And I'll tell Ben that we're not going for Kings Hill this time around but maybe a Spring meet up there?  He did us a nice deal too.
		
Click to expand...

And Baz (Oddsocks) is too


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 4, 2012)

Yup count me in, I'm sure ill take some planes out the sky on the Kent coast line


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Yup count me in, I'm sure ill take some planes out the sky on the Kent coast line
		
Click to expand...



Maybe we'll do a remake of the "Battle of Britain"


Will be great to see you both again


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 4, 2012)

Looking forward to it mate, we got a special on at work on trade packs of wd40......... Need any for the sockets :ears:


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 4, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Looking forward to it mate, we got a special on at work on trade packs of wd40......... Need any for the sockets :ears:
		
Click to expand...


harsh......

shame I can't make this date, but I didn't want to get involved in influencing another as I have a lot more time than most (I think)

should be a great day - maybe the Kent contingent should look hard at the Deal Golf Club 'week' next year with a view to a significant involvement?

edit - btw Deal is Royal Cinque Ports


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 4, 2012)

You have to keep the old chap on he's toes Duncan


----------



## Sandy (Nov 4, 2012)

Mashley
Cookelad
ChrisD
Golf Ball Whacker
Sandy 
Dorian
+ one guest for Sandy 
RichardC
Fader
Oddsocks
Scott


?Mashley's guest  - Mashley is that confirmed? If not I'm sure we can gather another player between now and then...
Deal would be great to play too at some point. We can talk about it at Princes.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 4, 2012)

Right so I have 4 weeks to bring my ball flight down by 75%...... Why do I find myself singing the theme tune to mission impossible lol


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			You have to keep the old chap on he's toes Duncan 

Click to expand...


I can still touch my toes Baz - the power of WD40 eh!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 4, 2012)

:thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mashley
Cookelad
ChrisD
Golf Ball Whacker
Sandy 
Dorian
+ one guest for Sandy 
RichardC
Fader
Oddsocks
Scott


Unfortunately my guest cant make this date now. Football wins for him......never mind. 

One space spare. 

Sandy, when you looking to book this. Thanks for taking over btw


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking forward to this,


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 5, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



Mashley
Cookelad
ChrisD
Golf Ball Whacker
Sandy 
Dorian
+ one guest for Sandy 
RichardC
Fader
Oddsocks
Scott


Click to expand...

Well if that aint the 'Forum Dream Team', I dont know what is !!!


----------



## Fader (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sure I'd make anyones dream team the way my forms been this year, more light a nightmare partner!

Gotta say very much up for this and looking forward to it indeed.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 5, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Well if that aint the 'Forum Dream Team', I dont know what is !!! 

Click to expand...



It does have a certain look to it!


----------



## Sandy (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm going to post a quick cheeky new thread for one more player (and if we get more takers...then fine...I'm sure we'll sort something) Princes are being very helpful, so deposit going today and we're sorted!  Very much looking forward to it. What are we playing for?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 6, 2012)

I bet you gets load of people up for it now we've got a date, price and venue arranged. 

This could be the inaugural Kent GM meet trophy? So maybe we should splash out for small cup?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2012)

Is it possible to check that my Gokart will be ok on the day as I am the resident forum cripple!


----------



## Sandy (Nov 6, 2012)

I've NEVER known a trolley ban there. It's where we head when everywhere else is soaked and closed and 'orrible! 
Re. trophy.....hmmmmm let me think.  Is this really the first Kent meet? What have you lot been doing all this time.  Just needs a female to sort it out I suppose.    Incoming.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Is this really the first Kent meet?

Probalby not, but mine and the first I've kick started. I've had a quick look a trophies just now and you can get some good ones for Â£20. Leave it with me


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



Is this really the first Kent meet?

Probalby not, but mine and the first I've kick started. I've had a quick look a trophies just now and you can get some good ones for Â£20. Leave it with me  

Click to expand...


Not the first, my first meet was at Redlibbetts which Auburn Warrior organised.

Given the quality field perhaps we could call it  " The Kent Allstars Winter Challenge plus Oddsocks and Scott"


----------



## Sandy (Nov 6, 2012)

Mashley
Cookelad
ChrisD
Golf Ball Whacker
Sandy 
Dorian
+ one guest for Sandy 
RichardC
Fader
Oddsocks
Scott
           +Wookie

so we're sorted.
But if we have potential extras we can try for extra times.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 6, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Not the first, my first meet was at Redlibbetts which Auburn Warrior organised.

Given the quality field perhaps we could call it  " The Kent Allstars Winter Challenge plus Oddsocks and Scott"
		
Click to expand...

Given its help the aged that week you should be nice


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Given its help the aged that week you should be nice
		
Click to expand...


Why? ........................ are you older than I thought?


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol outwitted by a man who can't pee in one sitting.... Nice!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2012)

The first Kent meet was organised by Medway John, and was a mere 5 players, me, Medway, HTL, and two others I can't remember. A long, long, time ago.

If you get a spare slot I could be interested.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			The first Kent meet was organised by Medway John, and was a mere 5 players, me, Medway, HTL, and two others I can't remember. A long, long, time ago.

If you get a spare slot I could be interested.
		
Click to expand...


It would be great to see you there !


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2012)

chrisd said:



			It would be great to see you there !
		
Click to expand...

If you need some one to make up the numbers, I'm there. But I won't be the one to make it odd numbers. See how it goes. Be nice to meet up again though. Even oddsocks!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Even oddsocks!
		
Click to expand...


Yeah but Oddsocks *AND* Scott


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 7, 2012)

Cheers murph....


----------



## Sandy (Nov 7, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			If you need some one to make up the numbers, I'm there. But I won't be the one to make it odd numbers. See how it goes. Be nice to meet up again though. Even oddsocks!
		
Click to expand...

We can sort that Murph - Chris, my +1, is happy to be first reserve instead. We live near Princes and do play there occasionally through the winter anyway - so come and play!


----------



## Sandy (Nov 7, 2012)

So now we are;
Mashley
Cookelad
ChrisD
Golf Ball Whacker
Sandy 
Dorian
RichardC
Fader
Oddsocks
Scott
Wookie
+Murph


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2012)

Sandy said:



			We can sort that Murph - Chris, my +1, is happy to be first reserve instead. We live near Princes and do play there occasionally through the winter anyway - so come and play!
		
Click to expand...


We should have just a "Chris" meet, Murph is a Chris as well.

Things will no doubt change and everyone who wants to play will be ok, I am certain


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 7, 2012)

I can imagine the convo.. :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I can imagine the convo.. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


At my age mate it's easier to play with 3 other people with the same name as me as I only forget one name!


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Nov 7, 2012)

This is looking like a great meet up!


----------



## RichardC (Nov 7, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			This is looking like a great meet up!
		
Click to expand...

It does indeed, and if we get the weather we had last December when a few of us went then it should be a cracking day.


----------



## Dorian (Nov 7, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			This is looking like a great meet up!
		
Click to expand...

Certainly is!  And with all these low handicappers I'm hoping I might learn a thing or two!


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Nov 7, 2012)

Any swindle being organised?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 8, 2012)

A little swindle would be good. 

Dont forget my birthday cards either


----------



## chrisd (Nov 8, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			A little swindle would be good. 

Dont forget my birthday cards either 

Click to expand...

I would also be willing to accept early birthday cards and presents too!


----------



## Sandy (Nov 8, 2012)

Swindle - yes.  Birthday card - yes. Let you win because it's your birthday - absolutely no chance!


----------



## cookelad (Nov 8, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			Any swindle being organised?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think it's possible to play golf without one?


----------



## Fader (Nov 9, 2012)

Day off of work all booked in and confirmed, now just find some suitable warm clothing for what looks to be a cracking get together.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 9, 2012)

Fader said:



			Day off of work all booked in and confirmed, now just find some suitable warm clothing for what looks to be a cracking get together.
		
Click to expand...


To be honest Fader, someone should have vetted the entry list - there are some right Del boy's coming!


----------



## Fader (Nov 9, 2012)

chrisd said:



			To be honest Fader, someone should have vetted the entry list - there are some right Del boy's coming!
		
Click to expand...

Best make sure I don't turn up in my Capri Gear, wearing my flat cap and sheepskin then ....

Should be a good day though if the weather holds.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 9, 2012)

Fader said:



			Best make sure I don't turn up in my Capri Gear, wearing my flat cap and sheepskin then ....

Should be a good day though if the weather holds.
		
Click to expand...



To be fair mate, you wouldn't look too far out of place along side the South London boys!

Seriously, it should be a fun day and I'm looking forward to it. On the Princes web site it says that all 2012 guests also get a free bucket of balls on their range.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so glad we picked and booked this date. It's got me out of having to take my niece to the panto!! Phew.


----------



## Fader (Nov 9, 2012)

Breakfast and free range balls, happy days now just need to try and play something resembling golf on the course.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 9, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			I'm so glad we picked and booked this date. It's got me out of having to take my niece to the panto!! Phew

.
		
Click to expand...


Oh no it hasn't !


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 10, 2012)

Cushy rodders...... Proper cushy


----------



## chrisd (Nov 12, 2012)

Have we picked up any additions to the day?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 13, 2012)

So it's Saturday 1st December at princes for 9.30?

If Sandy is happy her guest is ok dropping out, I'm in, but feel a bit mean depriving some one else from playing. Happy either way.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 13, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			So it's Saturday 1st December at princes for 9.30?

If Sandy is happy her guest is ok dropping out, I'm in, but feel a bit mean depriving some one else from playing. Happy either way.
		
Click to expand...

Meet for breakfast at 8.30 --> 1st tee 9.30


----------



## chrisd (Nov 13, 2012)

cookelad said:



			Meet for breakfast at 8.30 --> 1st tee 9.30
		
Click to expand...


Can we meet earlier for breakfast as someone will need to cut up Oddsocks breckie for him!


----------



## Sandy (Nov 13, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Have we picked up any additions to the day?
		
Click to expand...

No it's just us 12.  the elite...And Chris is fine dropping out. Especially if it chucks it down!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 13, 2012)

So it's 108 miles there, and google thinks 2 1/2 hours, and I need to be there for 8.30.

So, half a tank of diesel, and A total of 5 hours plus in the car, starting at 5.45.

Sounds ok.


See you all there then.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 13, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			So it's 108 miles there, and google thinks 2 1/2 hours, and I need to be there for 8.30.

So, half a tank of diesel, and A total of 5 hours plus in the car, starting at 5.45.

Sounds ok.


See you all there then.
		
Click to expand...



You could come to Ashford and come down with me if you want


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good work lad! 

I'll buy you a coffee or beer on your arrival!


----------



## cookelad (Nov 13, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			So it's 108 miles there, and google thinks 2 1/2 hours, and I need to be there for 8.30.

So, half a tank of diesel, and A total of 5 hours plus in the car, starting at 5.45.

Sounds ok.


See you all there then.
		
Click to expand...

Yikes just googled my route and it's 2 hours - 68miles in 2hours there are time when I miss living up north! maybe thats what they were on about with RSG hosting the Open!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 13, 2012)

One of that will be sat stuck in traffice in London.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 13, 2012)

cookelad said:



			Yikes just googled my route and it's 2 hours - 68miles in 2hours
		
Click to expand...



Down the M2 to Deal for 8.30am you could do it it in 2 hours by horse and cart!

Going home could be different!


----------



## cookelad (Nov 13, 2012)

Google do tend to guess a little high (or maybe it's my right foot weighs more than most!) I'd think at 6-8 in the morning on a Saturday traffic should be minimal on the Deal side of London and there is would be going in the opposite direction!


----------



## Sandy (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't go to Deal or we'll be sending search parties out for you. Princes is at Sandwich. And the new road is pretty good now, it's just the last part of the journey that's a bit slow when you go through town and the estate.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 13, 2012)

chrisd said:



			You could come to Ashford and come down with me if you want
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, but I'll just drive straight there, its probably easier.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 13, 2012)

Last time I was due to play there I drove all the way down to find the course was closed. It was only minus 7, so I don't know what the fuss was all about. I had breakfast, and then drove home in time for lunch.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Nov 13, 2012)

cookelad said:



			Yikes just googled my route and it's 2 hours - 68miles in 2hours there are time when I miss living up north! maybe thats what they were on about with RSG hosting the Open!
		
Click to expand...

mine is saying 78 miles, and 1hr 56 mins, square that by x times velocity of the old vw transporter  = 1 hr 15 mins


----------



## chrisd (Nov 13, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			mine is saying 78 miles, and 1hr 56 mins, square that by x times velocity of the old vw transporter  = 1 hr 15 mins 

Click to expand...


34 miles and 58 minutes for me - rubbish!  Saturday 7.30 am .... should be 40 minutes


----------



## cookelad (Nov 14, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			mine is saying 78 miles, and 1hr 56 mins, square that by x times velocity of the old vw transporter  = 1 hr 15 mins 

Click to expand...

I'm thinking that'll be nearer the truth!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 23, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Can we meet earlier for breakfast as someone will need to cut up Oddsocks breckie for him!
		
Click to expand...

Well aren't we the newest stand up on the block.:rofl:

Just putting it out there but is anyone else up for playing the full 27 holes, ..............:thup:


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Just putting it out there but is anyone else up for playing the full 27 holes, ..............:thup:
		
Click to expand...

As you know, as long as its not mega Â£Â£Â£, then I'm in.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Just putting it out there but is anyone else up for playing the full 27 holes, ..............:thup:
		
Click to expand...


If my battery was to cope with it !

If my hips were to cope with it!

If my knee were to cope with it!

If the light holds out!

If you dont bring down an aircraft  on our heads!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 23, 2012)

The hostility gives the impression your not keen Christopher!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			The hostility gives the impression your not keen Christopher!
		
Click to expand...


See ........ everyone misunderstands me!


----------



## RichardC (Nov 23, 2012)

Im up for it if the light allows and it's not a monsoon


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah if its not to much more and the light hold I could be up for it.


----------



## wookie (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll be up for that - its a pretty long drive not to get as much golf as possible in!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 23, 2012)

Depends on cost really. If not silly money I'm in. Heck, given what I'm spending in time and diesel, why not?


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 24, 2012)

Good to see people are up for this, ..... Do I need to enquire today?


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 24, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Good to see people are up for this, ..... Do I need to enquire today?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Sandy (Nov 25, 2012)

I would like to play 27 but I've got to shoot up to London after a quick drink when we get in. You should try and play the other 9 - you'd play the Himalayas 9 which is really good - bit of work happening on it at the moment but some cracking holes. Par three 7th into a wind is interesting...I need to phone Princes anyway because they haven't confirmed receipt of the cheque - I'll do it now and see what they say ok?


----------



## Sandy (Nov 25, 2012)

ok that's going to be possible if some of us want to play 27 - can I have an idea of numbers though, and it may be a case of grabbing a sarnie at the halfway house and carrying on (nb sausage rolls there are a very good choice...) 
So;
Sandy - nope - just 18 - sorry!


----------



## Dorian (Nov 25, 2012)

For me it'll just be the 18.  I would love to play the full 27 but some selfish git is getting married that day and wants me to go to the reception :/


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 25, 2012)

How much extra will it be Sandy?


----------



## Sandy (Nov 25, 2012)

I have to phone them back tomorrow - today I was just able to work out how busy the tee was for about 2 'o'clock. Will let you know in the morning.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm happy either way. I have a match to play on the Sunday and today my fairly new battery looked like failing on 18th so will have to chat with Gokart about it. I am taking Ashley so I will do whatever he wants


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 25, 2012)

chrisd said:



			today my fairly new battery looked like failing on 18th so will have to chat with Gokart about it.
		
Click to expand...

convienient....


----------



## Sandy (Nov 25, 2012)

convenient indeed (well sort of) Give me a call this week and we can sort out the battery issue. You'll be fine for 27 if you're up for it.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			convienient.... 

Click to expand...


Unexpected is the word I'd say



Sandy said:



			convenient indeed (well sort of) Give me a call this week and we can sort out the battery issue. You'll be fine for 27 if you're up for it.
		
Click to expand...

Will do Sandy, thanks


----------



## Sandy (Nov 26, 2012)

Well those nice people at Princes have said that if we want to play the Himalayas 9 as well, they won't charge us any extra:thup:.  So we're getting 27 holes for a very good price...and breakfast....I'm just sorry I can't join in for the afternoon shenanigans. We could do with knowing numbers if everyone can confirm soon as poss?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow, amazing. They must be hoping for some good press on here!! 
I'm game for it if ChrisD's hips, er I mean battery can last the distance


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			I'm game for it if ChrisD's hips, er I mean battery can last the distance 

Click to expand...



At least I didn't run over my own trolley in my car! 

Which is no mean feat for someone who cant drive straight when using a club!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2012)

After a chat with the ever helpful Sandy it seems that I shall be mobile for the 27 holes - thanks Sandy!

( A change of battery and WD40 for the hips!)

If everyone is in agreement we said that a throw up of the balls would probably be the fairest way of sorting the pairings.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 26, 2012)

27 for me, and I can play just as badly with any one, so I'm fine with any method of sorting pairings out.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree with the throwing of the balls but I also think that we need to ensure that no one group is either made up entirely of low handicapers or high handicapers for obvious reasons. 

Plus it may be that those doing 27 need to go of first to ensure they get round? 

Will we have time for a coffee and chat before the 18 holers shot off and we continue?


----------



## cookelad (Nov 26, 2012)

HID is working Saturday evening so I'll be there till darkness stops us! 

A balls up is fine for me!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2012)

cookelad said:



			A balls up is fine for me!
		
Click to expand...


You've played with Oddsocks before then?


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 26, 2012)

The Sarf Landan Mafia will be up for 27!

(Thats me and oddsocks, and apologies to anyone who finds the term 'sarf landan' offensive' :cheers:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			The Sarf Landan Mafia will be up for 27!

(Thats me and oddsocks, and apologies to anyone who finds the term 'sarf landan' offensive' :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I was born and bred in Croydon (when it used to be leafy Surrey) so we need to form a gang Scott!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 26, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			I agree with the throwing of the balls but I also think that we need to ensure that no one group is either made up entirely of low handicapers or high handicapers for obvious reasons. 

Plus it may be that those doing 27 need to go of first to ensure they get round? 

Will we have time for a coffee and chat before the 18 holers shot off and we continue?
		
Click to expand...

Good idea re the 27 holers needing to get out first.

Do we have any low handicaps?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Good idea re the 27 holers needing to get out first.

Do we have any low handicaps?
		
Click to expand...

Its probably a good idea to list playing handicaps


Chrisd  12

MashleyR7 15


----------



## Sandy (Nov 26, 2012)

Chrisd 12

MashleyR7 15
Sandy 4 ​


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 26, 2012)

Myself and Scott are 12


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 26, 2012)

9.

How, god knows.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 26, 2012)

ha ha I'm the highes so far.


----------



## Dorian (Nov 26, 2012)

I will only be there for the 18 holes.  As for handicap: haven't got one.  Never played anything longer than a decent pitch 'n' putt, and my driving is  ok-ish down the range.  So I'll leave it up to the more experienced players to work out what to do with me


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Dorian, 
I don't want you to take this the wrong way but if you've never played a full course is a windy wet links course the best place to start. I want you to enjoy your first proper round of golf. Id even think twice about this if I was playing badly recently.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 26, 2012)

Princes is a proper test of golf. 

Bring a lot of golf balls, and don't waste too much time looking for them, or it will be dark before we finish.

Last time out, I played with a 16 h/capper, who lost 14 balls.

This isn't your average golf course.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 26, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			.

Last time out, I played with a 16 h/capper, who lost 14 balls.

This isn't your average golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Is it too late to get out my book of soppy excuses


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 26, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Is it too late to get out my book of soppy excuses
		
Click to expand...

Yes, man up!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Is it too late to get out my book of soppy excuses
		
Click to expand...


Havn't you transferred it to a Kindle yet?


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 26, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Havn't you transferred it to a Kindle yet?
		
Click to expand...

It's on my to do list!


----------



## Dorian (Nov 26, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi Dorian, 
I don't want you to take this the wrong way but if you've never played a full course is a windy wet links course the best place to start. I want you to enjoy your first proper round of golf. Id even think twice about this if I was playing badly recently.
		
Click to expand...

Well, if everyone else is ok with it I'm still happy to go ahead.  Might be a bit slower than others but I love a challenge - and at least it can't get any worse on my next round!


----------



## Sandy (Nov 26, 2012)

ok we might have a problem Dorian - with a lot of clubs they ask for a handicap certificate when you check in.  I will find out first thing in the morning. I guess its understandable being the weekend and everything - it's a busy, popular course both for members and visitors.  Let's see. It'd be a shame as you're so enthusiastic. I also agree that Princes can be pretty extreme.  You wouldn't want it to put you off golf forever would you!


----------



## wookie (Nov 26, 2012)

27 holes for me please.  Still off 20


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Nov 26, 2012)

Unfortunately im going to have to pull out. went to the docs today and have been told i have a chest infection, and all the signs of glandular fever, third time this year!

Gutted, but im sure you will agree, a coastal course is no place for someone already ill.

if dorian or anyone else can fill my place then bonus, if not il happily pay whatever deposit has been paid for my spot.

sorry guys, was looking forward to it


----------



## Dorian (Nov 26, 2012)

Sandy said:



			ok we might have a problem Dorian - with a lot of clubs they ask for a handicap certificate when you check in.  I will find out first thing in the morning. I guess its understandable being the weekend and everything - it's a busy, popular course both for members and visitors.  Let's see. It'd be a shame as you're so enthusiastic. I also agree that Princes can be pretty extreme.  You wouldn't want it to put you off golf forever would you!
		
Click to expand...

Well, as I say, I'm game - all things permitting.  If it's not to be then it's not to be.

My first experience of golf was being thrashed on a pretty long shore-side p-n-p course.  That's what has driven me to practice and fall in love with the game.  I have to start somewhere - not too fussed whether it's an extreme course.  Been practicing my shot-shaping and low ball flight for this meet specifically!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 26, 2012)

wookie said:



			27 holes for me please.  Still off 20

Click to expand...

Still!

What have you been doing man?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dorian said:



			Well, as I say, I'm game - all things permitting.  If it's not to be then it's not to be.

My first experience of golf was being thrashed on a pretty long shore-side p-n-p course.  That's what has driven me to practice and fall in love with the game.  I have to start somewhere - not too fussed whether it's an extreme course.  Been practicing my shot-shaping and low ball flight for this meet specifically!
		
Click to expand...

Well, I hit a high draw. What ever the conditions. It's too late to worry about it now. It is what it is.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 26, 2012)

sod it I will take GBW's place if its available, got golf presentation Friday and a few sheckles coming my way. Off 22 and crap but would love to play links and would be up for 27... a long old day haha 

let me know as was supposed to be working o/t but sod it will work next weekend instead.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like you're in straight swap.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 26, 2012)

just seen Dorains post, dont wanna step on toes, good to go either way.

have clubs/the TT beast so no problemo :thup:


----------



## Dorian (Nov 26, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			just seen Dorains post, dont wanna step on toes, good to go either way.

have clubs/the TT beast so no problemo :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not stepping on any toes.  I put my name down alongside GBW when the thread started.  So I guess there should be space for both of us.  If it turns out I can't partake you may have 2 spaces to choose from 

If the majority of people taking part would rather I, at my level, gave up my place then I'm more than happy to do so.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry about GBWG, would have been great to meet you (I hope that there will be further Kent meets) but a chance to say hi to Gibbo and meet the serial inebriated Ebayer!

The main thing for Dorian is to keep your eye on your ball, play when ready and pick up if you need to - assuming we play a stableford format. If nothing else I think the banter will be top notch.

 My only worry is that I spoke to Sandy today and she let it slip that she plays off 4 - boys, we are going to get our bottoms spanked and I intend to enjoy the experience, in the nicest possible way!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Great news will be good to see you gibbo, no moderating on the course


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 26, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Sorry about GBWG, would have been great to meet you (I hope that there will be further Kent meets) but a chance to say hi to Gibbo and meet the serial inebriated Ebayer!

The main thing for Dorian is to keep your eye on your ball, play when ready and pick up if you need to - assuming we play a stableford format. If nothing else I think the banter will be top notch.

 My only worry is that I spoke to Sandy today and she let it slip that she plays off 4 - boys, we are going to get our bottoms spanked and I intend to enjoy the experience, in the nicest possible way!
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, the course and conditions could be a great leveller. That said, Sandy does know the course better than most, so I guess she'd better play off scratch? or may be plus something? 

Whilst I think I'd be more comfortable off 19 or so.

Gibbo, fancy meeting up somewhere? Seems daft to both drive all the way.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2012)

So, at the moment we have

Sandy

Mashley

Chrisd

Gibbo

Richardc

Fader

Dorian

Scott

Oddsocks

Murphthe mog

Cookielad

Wookie


So that's 11 and still room for Sandy's other half or another member by my reckoning (sorry if i've missed anyone)

Just to batten things down:

Is everyone now confirmed?

Can we have handicaps please?

Who's doing 27 holes ?


----------



## Sandy (Nov 26, 2012)

um that's 12.  Gonna have to watch that counting on Saturday!!!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2012)

Sandy said:



			um that's 12.  Gonna have to watch that counting on Saturday!!!

Click to expand...


Mental note, take pencil rubber if playing in Sandy's group!


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 26, 2012)

sounds like a plan Murph, I could head down your way if you like and go halves on diesel from yours? I think you may be a bit tall for my motor lol

(I better hit the range every night and learn how to keep the ball down)


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 26, 2012)

weather looking chilly with a 14mph wind... sounds bang on


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 26, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			sounds like a plan Murph, I could head down your way if you like and go halves on diesel from yours? I think you may be a bit tall for my motor lol

(I better hit the range every night and learn how to keep the ball down)
		
Click to expand...

I've never been tt'd, but I'm guessing we'd be better off in my hearse! Plenty of room for all the kit.

It's a good two hours to princes from mine, so it makes sense to share the trip, makes it a bit more affordable for both of us.

I don't do keeping the ball down. Im like mcilroy, in so many ways. Well, apart from the money, the blonde girlfriend, the youth, the hair, the accent, and did I mention the money?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 26, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			weather looking chilly with a 14mph wind... sounds bang on 

Click to expand...

Last time I played there it was 24 odd, with no wind at all. Hywell still lost loads of balls. It was like links golf, only calmer.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 26, 2012)

might have to keep my crappy Movember an extra day for a bit more warmth.

I can head down to yours for whenever murph. I guess we need to leave by about 6 & I reckon half hr from mine max to yours.

I might have to get to AG for some cheapo balls beforehand then lol (or pinnacles from sports direct). Not bringing my pro v's for there!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 26, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Sandy 4 / 18

Mashley 15 / 27

Chrisd 12 / 27

Gibbo 22 / 27

Richardc 17 / 27

Fader 8 / ??

Dorian 28 / 18

Scott 12 / 27

Oddsocks 12 / 27

Murphthe mog 9 / 27

Cookielad 5 / ??

Wookie 20 / 27





Can we have handicaps please?

Who's doing 27 holes ?
		
Click to expand...

Hows that for ya mate ....

Oh and here is a good weather link

http://www.metcheck.com/UK/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=CT139QB&day=5

:thup::cheers:


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 26, 2012)

22 not 21, every extra shot needed


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 26, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			22 not 21, every extra shot needed 

Click to expand...

Sorry, changed.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 27, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			might have to keep my crappy Movember an extra day for a bit more warmth.

I can head down to yours for whenever murph. I guess we need to leave by about 6 & I reckon half hr from mine max to yours.

I might have to get to AG for some cheapo balls beforehand then lol (or pinnacles from sports direct). Not bringing my pro v's for there!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was thinking 6 as well. I'll pm you my address and phone a bit later.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 27, 2012)

good stuff Murph. Come down with a rank head cold over night, looks like beechams r us for a few days grrrr


----------



## Sandy (Nov 27, 2012)

ok, tricky. You do need a h'cap to play Princes.  I'm really sorry. I should have looked into this sooner.
Dorian - you're in Medway. Do you fancy a game at some point at Pedham? It's not quite so stringent there - there's the Academy course which is par threes and really pretty good - some decent length holes (we do county training there with Tim the pro) or there's the full length course which I haven't played yet but I'd like to. Can't have all that practice going to waste!!!!  I'm sure a couple of the others would be up for a knock too....I think you're brilliant to be up for a course like Princes when you're starting though, just might have to wait a couple of months....Good excuse for us to organise a springtime outing there. And will give you a target to get your handicap sorted!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 27, 2012)

I assume a print out from howdidido etc is ok for h/cap proof? I've just printed mine out, just in case. It has my cdh number on it.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 27, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Hows that for ya mate ....

Oh and here is a good weather link

http://www.metcheck.com/UK/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=CT139QB&day=5



:thup::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I'll be doing 27 holes seems a waste not to!

Anybody else travelling from near me that fancies a diesel/petrol share?


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 27, 2012)

I can't get a cert at such short notice but do have an English Golf union card with my number for online verification, hope thats ok


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I can't get a cert at such short notice but do have an English Golf union card with my number for online verification, hope thats ok 

Click to expand...


I could get a cert if needed but I have a card that I carry from Golf England


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 27, 2012)

yeah thats what I have


----------



## RichardC (Nov 27, 2012)

Might be a bit tricky for me to get a certificate, but I do also have my EGU card.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 27, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I could get a cert if needed but I have a card that I carry from Golf England
		
Click to expand...

Fiddlesticks! I'd not even considered needing a handicap cert! That might be a challenge!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Im sure something from HDID as murph says will be fine.


----------



## RichardC (Nov 27, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Im sure something from HDID as murph says will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

My club does not use HDID


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2012)

Sandy said:



			ok, tricky. You do need a h'cap to play Princes.  I'm really sorry. I should have looked into this sooner.
Dorian - you're in Medway. Do you fancy a game at some point at Pedham? It's not quite so stringent there - there's the Academy course which is par threes and really pretty good - some decent length holes (we do county training there with Tim the pro) or there's the full length course which I haven't played yet but I'd like to. Can't have all that practice going to waste!!!!  I'm sure a couple of the others would be up for a knock too....I think you're brilliant to be up for a course like Princes when you're starting though, just might have to wait a couple of months....Good excuse for us to organise a springtime outing there. And will give you a target to get your handicap sorted!
		
Click to expand...


I'd be fine for doing that


----------



## Sandy (Nov 27, 2012)

You don't have to present a certificate at Princes but you do have to hold a handicap. So no panic. And yes Chris let's sort out a game and get Dorian with a card in his hand and sorted. You're Folkestone and I'm Canterbury so either down this way or Medway...see what he thinks.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2012)

Sandy said:



			You don't have to present a certificate at Princes but you do have to hold a handicap. So no panic. And yes Chris let's sort out a game and get Dorian with a card in his hand and sorted. You're Folkestone and I'm Canterbury so either down this way or Medway...see what he thinks.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure others will too. I'm actually at Ashford with Ashley. I have a twin brother who's a Canterbury member - a prize for the first person called Oddsocks who writes "there's not 2 like you is  there"


----------



## Fader (Nov 27, 2012)

I;m in Medway if Dorian needs a round with Cards....


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 27, 2012)

this minging cold better shift, been a struggle all day at work, carrying for 27 will find me out lol.

Told one of my playing partners at work about Saturday and he is well envious, can't wait


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 27, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			this minging cold better shift, been a struggle all day at work, carrying for 27 will find me out lol.

Told one of my playing partners at work about Saturday and he is well envious, can't wait 

Click to expand...

Not sure if I am carrying or going electric, but will have the trolley in the car any way. If you need to borrow it, you're welcome. I only really use it if it is raining.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 27, 2012)

Top man Murph, am sure I will be fine, hopefully one of them 48 hr feel like crap bugs


----------



## wookie (Nov 27, 2012)

Letting one, some or all facets of my game fall to pieces with a real card in my hand!



murphthemog said:



			Still!

What have you been doing man?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dorian (Nov 27, 2012)

Sandy said:



			ok, tricky. You do need a h'cap to play Princes.  I'm really sorry. I should have looked into this sooner.
Dorian - you're in Medway. Do you fancy a game at some point at Pedham? It's not quite so stringent there - there's the Academy course which is par threes and really pretty good - some decent length holes (we do county training there with Tim the pro) or there's the full length course which I haven't played yet but I'd like to. Can't have all that practice going to waste!!!!  I'm sure a couple of the others would be up for a knock too....I think you're brilliant to be up for a course like Princes when you're starting though, just might have to wait a couple of months....Good excuse for us to organise a springtime outing there. And will give you a target to get your handicap sorted!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, well!  It's a shame but rules is rules!

I'm definitely game for any other round anyone doesn't mind me tagging along on.  I'm happy enough to play anywhere in Kent or near by.  That was pretty much my reason for joining the forum (my usual buddy keeps cancelling last-minute).

And yes, I shall definitely be sorting the handicap now for Spring now


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2012)

Dorian said:



			Oh, well!  It's a shame but rules is rules!

I'm definitely game for any other round anyone doesn't mind me tagging along on.  I'm happy enough to play anywhere in Kent or near by.  That was pretty much my reason for joining the forum (my usual buddy keeps cancelling last-minute).

And yes, I shall definitely be sorting the handicap now for Spring now 

Click to expand...


There are some great people around the forum and I'm more than happy to sort out golf with you as will others. I really think that a good inland course like Sandy said (Pedham Place) would be a great start - although its a tough course especially on a breezy day. Where is your nearest choice of course?


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 27, 2012)

Dorian, I had my 1st proper 18 holes last Feb with a member off here, it was brutal. I was up the range plenty beforehand etc but still went round in 130+. once I got my h/c & a few more rounds under my belt (4 to be precise) I went to the Beau Desert meet and apart from a birdie net 1 on the 1st I again left feeling battered lol.

All in good time fella :thup:


----------



## Dorian (Nov 27, 2012)

chrisd said:



			There are some great people around the forum and  I'm more than happy to sort out golf with you as will others. I really  think that a good inland course like Sandy said (Pedham Place) would be a  great start - although its a tough course especially on a breezy day.  Where is your nearest choice of course?
		
Click to expand...

Well, nearest course would be Gillingham at 5 minutes away.  Then Cobtree Manor and Upchurch (which a colleague raves over) are both 10-15 minutes away.  But, to be honest, I don't mind travelling to play.  I just want to get to play a round!



G1BB0 said:



			Dorian, I had my 1st proper 18 holes last Feb with a member off here, it was brutal. I was up the range plenty beforehand etc but still went round in 130+. once I got my h/c & a few more rounds under my belt (4 to be precise) I went to the Beau Desert meet and apart from a birdie net 1 on the 1st I again left feeling battered lol.

All in good time fella :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have no doubt I'll get spanked!  But I'm just a _little _competitive!  I think that's why people stopped playing me at pitch 'n' putt!!


----------



## Sandy (Nov 27, 2012)

Dorian - it's a shame - but let's get something else sorted. Weekday or weekend preferably and we can work out who and where...(sorry I sound really bossy) My vote goes to Pedham but I'll go along with whatever.  I did phone them today and they were really nice and said that a relative beginner would be very welcome, no h'cap needed. I think it stays pretty dry there too.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2012)

So .................... who's the money on?


----------



## Sandy (Nov 27, 2012)

_Sandy 4 / 18
_​Chris 5/18

_Mashley 15 / 27_

_Chrisd 12 / 27_

_Gibbo 22 / 27_

_Richardc 17 / 27_

_Fader 8 / ??_

_Scott 12 / 27_

_Oddsocks 12 / 27_

_Murphthe mog 9 / 27_

_Cookielad 5 / ??_

_Wookie 20 / 27

We just need to know if Cookielad and Fader are playing 27 so's I can make sure we have enough tee time.  Chris and I will have to dash and leave you to it which is a shame. _​


----------



## Dorian (Nov 27, 2012)

Sandy said:



			Dorian - it's a shame - but let's get something else sorted. Weekday or weekend preferably and we can work out who and where...(sorry I sound really bossy) My vote goes to Pedham but I'll go along with whatever.  I did phone them today and they were really nice and said that a relative beginner would be very welcome, no h'cap needed. I think it stays pretty dry there too.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't really think you sounded bossy at all!  I'm mighty happy for the help, to be honest!

Weekends are much easier for me - I work 0600-1830 Mon-Fri.  And at this time of year I'm not allowed holiday for weekday play.  Other than that I'm open to any course.  You will all know better than I will on that front.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 27, 2012)

chrisd said:



			So .................... who's the money on?
		
Click to expand...

not me!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 27, 2012)

chrisd said:



			So .................... who's the money on?
		
Click to expand...

Well I think id be favourite but i have to let oddsocks beat me otherwise I wont get a lift home.....


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 27, 2012)

a bit confident there Scott


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 27, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			a bit confident there Scott 

Click to expand...

Always mate - unfortunately my scorecard seems to let down my arrogance lol


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 27, 2012)

mine always matches my lack of it


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 27, 2012)

:rofl:



Scottjd1 said:



			Well I think id be favourite but i have to let oddsocks beat me otherwise I wont get a lift home.....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...



If Oddsocks wins i will give you a lift to Sandwich International Station, you wouldn't want to travel all the way back to Croydon having to listen to all 27 holes!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 27, 2012)

As it happens Scott's munching the ball recently, a prime example was the peach he hit into 13 on my birthday, sheer class 

I'd be happy to see him win, but I'd rather have a score on gibbo!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 27, 2012)

Me.

I'm going to win.

Simples.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			As it happens Scott's munching the ball recently, a prime example was the peach he hit into 13 on my birthday, sheer class 

I'd be happy to see him win, but I'd rather have a score on gibbo!
		
Click to expand...

Was that the same day I beat you on your home track - yeah I remember


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 27, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Me.

I'm going to win.

Simples.
		
Click to expand...

Not shanking the wedges anymore then buddy


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 27, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Was that the same day I beat you on your home track - yeah I remember 

Click to expand...

It proved one thing, alcohol and golf don't mix!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			It proved one thing, my swing and golf don't mix!
		
Click to expand...

No problem .....


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 27, 2012)

Note to self do not forget to pick up Scott!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Not shanking the wedges anymore then buddy 

Click to expand...

On occasion, but only when I miss the green by miles.

Who says that will happen?


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 28, 2012)

not looking good at the mo folks, ruff as a badger this morning. I shall persevere however. Work is gonna be a slog however a trip to the chemist and a dose up over next 3 days should do the trick.

Can't even contemplate going to the range


----------



## cookelad (Nov 28, 2012)

Sandy said:



_Sandy 4 / 18
_​Chris 5/18

_Mashley 15 / 27_

_Chrisd 12 / 27_

_Gibbo 22 / 27_

_Richardc 17 / 27_

_Fader 8 / ??_

_Scott 12 / 27_

_Oddsocks 12 / 27_

_Murphthe mog 9 / 27_

_Cookelad 5 / 27_

_Wookie 20 / 27

We just need to know if Cookelad and Fader are playing 27 so's I can make sure we have enough tee time.  Chris and I will have to dash and leave you to it which is a shame. _​

Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2012)

cookelad said:





Click to expand...

12/27 is handicap and number of holes that person is playing.

We need to know yours


----------



## Sandy (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry Cookelad - 1) I got your name wrong 2) I picked up on an earlier post to copy.  So pretty much everyone for 27 eh!  excellent...luminous balls may be key here, alternatively shine car headlights on Himalayas 9th.  Been done before.


----------



## Fader (Nov 28, 2012)

Gonna have to be 8/18 for me chaps, as got to get back after for Club presentation evening. But still looking forward to one of you relieving me of my money


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Fader said:



			Gonna have to be 8/18 for me chaps, as got to get back after for Club presentation evening. But still looking forward to one of you relieving me of my money
		
Click to expand...

Chris has installed you as the bookies favourite, Im sure your money is safe.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Chris has installed you as the bookies favourite, Im sure your money is safe.
		
Click to expand...


No pressure Fader!


----------



## Fader (Nov 28, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Chris has installed you as the bookies favourite, Im sure your money is safe.
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			No pressure Fader!
		
Click to expand...

None of you have seen my putting yet! Getting to the green isn't the problem, not breaking down into a quivering wreck at yet another putting atrocity is the issue.. Any of you qualified shrinks, I may need one after the 3rd green.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2012)

Fader said:



			None of you have seen my putting yet! Getting to the green isn't the problem, not breaking down into a quivering wreck at yet another putting atrocity is the issue.. Any of you qualified shrinks, I may need one after the 3rd green.
		
Click to expand...


Scott and Oddsocks are qualified ........... sorry I mean certified!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 28, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Scott and Oddsocks are qualified ........... sorry I mean certified!
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.....


----------



## RichardC (Nov 28, 2012)

Is there a draw or are we deciding on the day?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Is there a draw or are we deciding on the day?
		
Click to expand...


Balls in the air job looks likely Richard


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 29, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			not looking good at the mo folks, ruff as a badger this morning. I shall persevere however. Work is gonna be a slog however a trip to the chemist and a dose up over next 3 days should do the trick.

Can't even contemplate going to the range 

Click to expand...

Any improvement mate ?


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 29, 2012)

nah, coughing up crap, head swimming, snotty as hell, I reckon I am a no go folks. Sorry, I just dont think I would last the day or be able to swing a club right now. If someone can step in great, if not I will let you know for definite tomorrow evening. Have to work still as can't have any sick which doesnt help


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 29, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Balls in the air job looks likely Richard
		
Click to expand...

You still having a pop! :mmm:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			You still having a pop! :mmm:
		
Click to expand...



No Baz, cos we'd still be waiting for yours to come down !


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 29, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			nah, coughing up crap, head swimming, snotty as hell, I reckon I am a no go folks. Sorry, I just dont think I would last the day or be able to swing a club right now. If someone can step in great, if not I will let you know for definite tomorrow evening. Have to work still as can't have any sick which doesnt help 

Click to expand...

Sounds Nice. Keep it to yourself.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Sounds Nice. Keep it to yourself.
		
Click to expand...


With the wind chill today down here it only feels like minus 1m degrees c


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 29, 2012)

chrisd said:



			No Baz, cos we'd still be waiting for yours to come down !
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather wait for mine to come down that wait for you to get it up .......


----------



## Sandy (Nov 29, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			nah, coughing up crap, head swimming, snotty as hell, I reckon I am a no go folks. Sorry, I just dont think I would last the day or be able to swing a club right now. If someone can step in great, if not I will let you know for definite tomorrow evening. Have to work still as can't have any sick which doesnt help 

Click to expand...

Really sorry if you can't join us - will you let us know for sure and maybe I can change numbers with Princes in the morning?
Re. balls in the air - would be more sociable if Chris and I didn't play together. Although there will of course be a side bet going on between the two of us...


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 29, 2012)

Sandy, I am feeling a bit perkier this evening, still a bit rattly but much improved so hopefully I am still a goer :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 29, 2012)

Gibbo, I say this with the upmost respect........


....... Stop being a minge!


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 29, 2012)

haha, I dont do illness very well


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 29, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			haha, I dont do illness very well 

Click to expand...

So I noticed, deep down inside I think you was hoping murph was going to come round with some night nurse!

On a side note I'm Croydon based and its been Baltic today with a freezing wind chill, I'm struggling to work out weather to wear a posh frock or snow suit


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 29, 2012)

light rain forecast for Saturday on BBC with 7/8mph winds


----------



## Sandy (Nov 29, 2012)

Very pleased to hear that you'll likely be ok!  Good. Game on.
You blokes! you worry about it all too much. Turn up, have an extra layer in the bag just in case and get on with it. I can understand why Mother Nature sorted out childbirth the way she did.


----------



## RichardC (Nov 29, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Gibbo, I say this with the upmost respect........


....... Stop being a minge!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 29, 2012)

damn right, as a species we would have died out by now otherwise lol


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 29, 2012)

Sandy said:



			Very pleased to hear that you'll likely be ok!  Good. Game on.
You blokes! you worry about it all too much. Turn up, have an extra layer in the bag just in case and get on with it. I can understand why Mother Nature sorted out childbirth the way she did.
		
Click to expand...

Sexist....... But true!


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Nov 29, 2012)

I on the other hand, am rapidly declining, glandular fever kicking in and full blown chest infection to boot, temp of 104 last night 

In case im dead by tomorrow have a great round all of you, hopefully il make the next one


----------



## Sandy (Nov 29, 2012)

Awww Whacker I'm sorry! Long distance Lemsip and sympathy!!!! Blackmoor was fun. Well until the 18th when I had a meltdown and you guys administered golfing lemsip/sympathy.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2012)

Sandy said:



			Re. balls in the air - would be more sociable if Chris and I didn't play together. Although there will of course be a side bet going on between the two of us...
		
Click to expand...


Ashley and I play quite a bit together, so it might be good if we seperated as well?


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 29, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			light rain forecast for Saturday on BBC with 7/8mph winds[/QUOTE

Ignore any weather forecasts. That part of Kent has its own weather, far removed from anything else going on in the County! Played down there 4 times this year, driven through sunshine and got sleet/hailed on and next up drove through heavy rain and ended up playing in a short sleeve top. Enjoy the days boys, good test of golf ;-)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 29, 2012)

At this rate we will be 12 singles, as no one wants to play with any one else!


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry for the late notice but I am definitely out. Must have been the calm before the storm as I am burning up this morning and feeling ruff as. Off back to bed, sod work.

I hope you all have a great day and absolutely gutted I can't make it.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Sorry for the late notice but I am definitely out. Must have been the calm before the storm as I am burning up this morning and feeling ruff as. Off back to bed, sod work.

I hope you all have a great day and absolutely gutted I can't make it.
		
Click to expand...


Thats a shame Gibbo. Hope you get well soon!


----------



## Fader (Nov 30, 2012)

Guys sorry, am going to have to pull out. If need to give anyone money still, no problems I will pay whatevers need by paypal or bank transfer.

I'm currently laid up in sodding agony after some chav decided to drive into the back of me in his Corsa last night as I was sat in traffic on the slip road coming off the A2. Which has completey caved in the back end of my car, subsequenlty shunting me into the car in front bending that nicely to. They've managed to leave me with a severly sore neck and back so am laid up in bed feeling like crap, and no car that I can use. 

Feel really bad about pulling out but right now I'm in pain just trying to stand up so swinging a club will be a no go. Am gutted as i've wanted to play Princes for a while and going to meets was the main reason for me joining the forum. I don't want anyone to be out of pocket so I will reimburse my fee, and make sure 1000% I will be fit for the next one.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 30, 2012)

Really sorry to hear that Fader - sounds pretty bad - missing Princes is a shame but there'll be another chance I'm sure.  I've emailed and explained and hopefully it'll be ok. I'll pm you. Get better soon. Want some golf mags? I have a pile here....


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your problems guys, get well soon etc.

A select band left then!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			A select band left then!
		
Click to expand...

Are you including the Sarf Lunnon Mafia in that ?


----------



## cookelad (Nov 30, 2012)

Dropping like flies!

Now where's that cotton wool wrapping gone?


----------



## JustOne (Nov 30, 2012)

Is there (maybe) room for me now everyone has whimped out?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I think so, two drop outs so a couple of spare spaces. 

Ash.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Is there (maybe) room for me now everyone has whimped out?
		
Click to expand...


Be brilliant to see you James


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 30, 2012)

What time shall I get to yours Chris?


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 30, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Sorry to hear of your problems guys, get well soon etc.

A select band left then!
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Are you including the Sarf Lunnon Mafia in that ?
		
Click to expand...

We are hardcore - we will be there!! 




JustOne said:



			Is there (maybe) room for me now everyone has whimped out?
		
Click to expand...

Will be great to meet you James and if I play with you and Oddsocks then I can witness a 'playing lesson'.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 30, 2012)

If someone knows what page its on can you repost the details of meeting times etc?


----------



## cookelad (Nov 30, 2012)

At Princes for 8.30 for breakfast ---> 1st tee 9.30


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			What time shall I get to yours Chris?
		
Click to expand...


I reckon we should leave mine 7.30


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok, will be with for 7 - 7:15 ish.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2012)

I reckon that whichever way the ball come down, those staying for the final 9 should mix up with those who thay didn't do the 18 with, as I'm sure that we all wan't to play with as many players as possible, or we could go round as an 11 ball !


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 30, 2012)

As long as I never, ever, ever, have to play with Justone. Or odd socks, or sandy, chrisd, Scott, etc. 

I think I might play on my own.

James, it'll be nice to see you again. Maybe.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 30, 2012)

only just read all this, had a lesson this afternoon (really)    JustOne that's brilliant - so now we are 11 again (Princes had been really good about the change in numbers, Fader wouldn't have had to pay) But the more the merrier.
See you in the morning, complete with my swing change   Still playing for money aren't we????


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sandy said:



			only just read all this, had a lesson this afternoon (really)    JustOne that's brilliant - so now we are 11 again (Princes had been really good about the change in numbers, Fader wouldn't have had to pay) But the more the merrier.
See you in the morning, complete with my swing change   Still playing for money aren't we????
		
Click to expand...

Money? Money! 

Cudos. That's the real deal. Bragging rights. That's the proper bet.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2012)

Sandy said:



			Still playing for money aren't we????
		
Click to expand...


Sounds a bit too confident for my money, and having lessons is tantamount to cheating for a forum meet!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 30, 2012)

Does Justone know it's links golf? Surface of the moon stuff?


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 30, 2012)

Better get the map loaded onto the GPS thingy


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bed calls. See you tomorrow. Soon. Humbug.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 30, 2012)

To excited to sleep, just one due heat alf six :-(


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			To excited to sleep, just one due heat alf six :-(
		
Click to expand...


OOOO I'm so excited- all the way to Sandwich to give Sandy Â£5 for thrashing me at golf!


----------



## JustOne (Nov 30, 2012)

What have I done!!!! It's flippin' baltic out there! Froze just getting the clubs outta the shed 

Oddsocks I'll be there at approx 6.30.. see ya'll at Princes.... put me dowm for 16pts


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just leaving.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 1, 2012)

JustOne said:



			What have I done!!!! It's flippin' baltic out there! Froze just getting the clubs outta the shed 

Oddsocks I'll be there at approx 6.30.. see ya'll at Princes.... put me dowm for 16pts 

Click to expand...

I'm impressed, bookies wouldn't take a bet when I tried to put one on...... Good man!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Dec 1, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Just leaving.
		
Click to expand...

Me to, a bit, errr, chilly....


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2012)

Just back from the Kent meet at chilly and fairly breezy Princes Golf Club a great day largely sorted out by Sandy - so many thanks to her (what a great lady golfer by the way)

Its always nice to meet the "faces" from here Oddsocks, Scott, Murph Justone, Richardc and Mashley but really great to play some holes with Cookelad, a pretty decent golfer I have to say, and to meet Wookie who made a long trip to join us. Sandy's other half, Chris, makes a home pairing of 4 and 5 handicap, no bad mixed pair that! and I enjoyed watching Chris compile a decent score on a really tough day. 


If you are ever tempted to come and do a meet, you should, cos these guys are a delight and its different from playing with your crowd at your club, although you might have a fair cost for therapy!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 1, 2012)

Great day, scabby golf but good company.... Oh and Chrisd!

Still half of the 2's pot was a bonus.

Big thanks to sandy for arranging :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 1, 2012)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

glad you all had a decent day. Next time I will make it I promise :thup:


----------



## RichardC (Dec 1, 2012)

Great day yet again!!

Thanks to Chris (chrisd), Chris (murph) and errrrrr Chris (sandy's husband)  for the fantastic company for the main 18 and Murph and Wookie for our super paced 7 extra holes. 

Thanks to Ashley for the original post and to Sandy for the organising.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm really glad I signed up to that. It was almost fun! 

Thanks to all I played with. 

Despite the temperature, I never really felt cold, and at least it didn't rain.

Well done sandy for organising.

My driving was dreadful (until the last 7, when I rediscovered the lost art), and my putting sucked, but heck, you can't have it all.

Fun? On a golf course? Unheard of.

Gibbo, you missed a good un.


----------



## Sandy (Dec 1, 2012)

Really enjoyed the game - thanks guys - shall we have a re-match? March-ish or April? We can play Himalayas and Dunes. What did you think of the Hims?  I LOVE that nine. 
I thought the course was lovely. Where they've put in the new bunkers, and re-built some, the grass around them is like a blooming carpet; it's perfect. In fact the fairways generally were really good. They hadn't cut the greens because of the heavy frost so you didn't see them at their best - usually roll really well,(you'll see that in Spring) but pretty good today. Be warned, the wind is usually much more of a feature. 
And things are very peaceful in the GoKart household with a tie.  I should have won though  :mmm:


----------



## cookelad (Dec 1, 2012)

Great day (but then I would say that!) - looking forward to the next outing

Good to put faces to names and posts! 

Thanks Sandy, Ash and Simon for the main 18 and Ash, James and Chris for the rapid bonus 7!


----------



## JustOne (Dec 1, 2012)

Sandy, thanks for organising that (and anyone else who helped), a bit of golf in December isn't easy to get sorted... glad it wasn't foggy or raining.... or too windy! Couldn't have been better weather for it so I've no excuses for my lame score... or those of my playing partners 

Enjoyed it, a bit too cold for an old git like me though...must get some of those gay running tights that everyone seemed to be wearing under their troos!....and a flouncy neck ruffle 

Well played Cookelad... and Wookie (no flippin' surprise there!!!) for 1st & 2nd place.

Cheers to Oddsocks (excellent bunker player by the way!!... taught me some new techniques!) and Scottjd1 for the company  enjoyed it :thup:

Now for a hot bath..............................


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2012)

Sandy said:



			Really enjoyed the game - thanks guys - shall we have a re-match? March-ish or April? We can play Himalayas and Dunes. What did you think of the Hims?  I LOVE that nine. 
I thought the course was lovely. Where they've put in the new bunkers, and re-built some, the grass around them is like a blooming carpet; it's perfect. In fact the fairways generally were really good. They hadn't cut the greens because of the heavy frost so you didn't see them at their best - usually roll really well,(you'll see that in Spring) but pretty good today. Be warned, the wind is usually much more of a feature. 
And things are very peaceful in the GoKart household with a tie.  I should have won though  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


I'd be there and was impressed by the Himalayers, there was a really stiff breeze by the time we started on the extra bonus holes, and i certainly played better than I did on the other 18. It would be great to continue with a Kent meet.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 1, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Sandy, thanks for organising that (and anyone else who helped), a bit of golf in December isn't easy to get sorted... gald it wasn't foggy or raining.... or too windy! Couldn't have been better weather for it so I've no excuses for my lame score... or those of my playing partners 

Enjoyed it, a bit too cold for an old git like me though...must get some of those gay running tights that everyone seemed to be wearing under their troos!....and a flouncy neck ruffle 

Well played Cookelad... and Wookie (no flippin' surprise there!!!) for 1st & 2nd place.

Cheers to Oddsocks (excellent bunker player by the way!!... taught me some new techniques!) and Scottjd1 for the company  enjoyed it :thup:

Now for a hot bath..............................
		
Click to expand...

The flouncy neck ruffle is a wonderful invention. Highly recommended.

I hear that ladies tights make a good insulating layer under the trousers, but couldn't comment, as I was just wearing my much derided under armour cold gear trousers, which were very impressive, despite them being made from something akin to neoprene. Like a wet suit.


----------



## wookie (Dec 2, 2012)

As above - thanks very much to Sandy for organising that and my playing partners for the day.

Lovely course in good condition and an absolute bargain (although as Murph pointed out the two of us could add Â£50 on for fuel but nevermind.)

The wind got stronger as the day went on and am glad it was fairly calm for the bulk of the main 18 holes.  31 points winning shows that its pretty tough even without a proper gale blowing!

Would be up for another visit sometime without a doubt but trying to keep next years away days in check a bit as spent too much time (and money) away from the Army this summer really.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 2, 2012)

Well I had the neck fluffle, under armour base layer, manly hh leggings plus all normal attire - in addition extra socks, beenie, mitts, and still froze my tits off even after adding a ash worth wind stopper.

A great day indeed, but it's become very apparent why the jocks are so stroppy...... Poor sods are frozen and depressed!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Well I had the neck fluffle, under armour base layer, manly hh leggings plus all normal attire - in addition extra socks, beenie, mitts, and still froze my tits off even after adding a ashd worth wind stopper.
		
Click to expand...


So the Michellin Man appearance was all about layering up, and not about about looking for membership of Weightwatchers  as a Chrissy pressie!

Question ........ if you had enough layers on to make you look like Michelin Man how come you and Scotty woosied out of playing the extra 9???


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 2, 2012)

You know why....  Made the decision today that I'm going under the knife for acl reconstruction next winter...:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			You know why....  Made the decision today that I'm going under the knife for acl reconstruction next winter...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I had that about 10 years ago and don't regret it for a min Baz. Can I just say, there is a strict regime to get back to fitness and ban on golf. When I had it done, the repair time was about 6 months, please please dont be tempted, as I was, to return too soon as the worst thing is that you ruin the good work of the surgeon due to impatience.

It was great to see how happy you were yesterday after a very up and down year, but very much on the up now!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 2, 2012)

Cheers mate, the good mood was solely the company !

Re the knee, that's why I'm opting for October as I can have nov/dec/jan/feb/mar off,


----------



## Scottjd1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry for the late 'post meet' post...


Was great meeting up with Justone finally and thanks to him for driving Baz and I down there, strangely we were randomly picked to play together in the only 3 ball.


It was my first game on a proper links course, and it was good to tee it up on a course were the open was once played, the course as Sandy has said was in great condition, the fairways were firm and the greens played well.

However my golf got left behind and Shore chewed me up and spat me out (9 points) and fared slightly better on dunes (14) to get the days lowest score.....nice... 

I did struggle with following my ballflight, early on the sun was the problem and later just the grey outlook, I must sort out some contacts as soon as possible!

Great company in our 3 ball, Baz had spells of good golf and although James hadnt played for ages he got more and more solid as the round went on. I wont mention my efforts, hugely average.

After it was nice to sit and have a chat with the other groups, a big thanks to Ashley for the suggestion and the Sandy for arranging it.

Plus I managed to sell on to ChrisD 4 dozen Bridgestones, not sure if he has opened them yet to find the boxing all genuine but pearl grade dunlops inside ! ha !


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Plus I managed to sell on to ChrisD 4 dozen Bridgestones, not sure if he has opened them yet to find the boxing all genuine but pearl grade dunlops inside ! ha !
		
Click to expand...


They will all be lost in a week anyway!


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 2, 2012)

only playing the once then Chris? 

after hearing of the low scoring I am sort of glad I was ill, having played with Scott if he scored 9 points for 9 then I would probably have scored zilch


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			only playing the once then Chris? 

after hearing of the low scoring I am sort of glad I was ill, having played with Scott if he scored 9 points for 9 then I would probably have scored zilch 

Click to expand...


Yep Gibbo' just 9 holes!


It was a bit brutal, our best group player was chris off 5. He has played pro golf and got a well earned 30 points. Cookelad won on 31 points. The first 9 had the sun in our eyes on most holes, the second 9 was better scoring for us and the wind got right up for the Himalayers and was tough, I actually played that loop better.

It was hard enough to get to the greens but when I did they were miles bigger and much more undulating than at my home course and with the frost going, the pace was so difficult to work out.

Normal service resumed today with a 4bbb winter league win! only problem ... my legs are shot and I can barely walk!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 3, 2012)

I found the undulating greens ok to put on but a murder to play into, I lost count the amount of times I went at the pin only to come up short or have my ball feed of at 90* ....... I think if you played there a bit you would have a better chance of scoring well


----------



## chrisd (Dec 3, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I think if you played there a bit you would have a better chance of scoring well
		
Click to expand...


Agreed OS, you soon learn to play your home course, although the member that I knew, and chatted to there, said that a few people left this year as the course was more brutal than ever with the rough/wind/rain being the problem.

A great course but I wouldnt want to play links golf all the time.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello everyone, thanks for a great day Saturday. It was good to meet you all, thanks to those who I played with. Sandy did a great job or taking over the reigns and sorting it out! 

I played Ok and come in with 30 points too. Which is my happy limit any less and I'd of been proper annoyed at myself. 

We really should keep the Kent meets going, there are so many course on my to do list.

Ash.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 3, 2012)

It's a tough track I'd love to have a go at it when it's hard and fast, but there are plenty of courses to have a go at in Kent and nearby (maybe try somewhere warmer next so we don't all need the gay running trousers and snoods!)


----------



## chrisd (Dec 3, 2012)

cookelad said:



			(maybe try somewhere warmer next so we don't all need the gay running trousers and snoods!)
		
Click to expand...


What do you mean by ALL??

Only you namby pamby young woosies had those things!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 3, 2012)

Only you namby pamby young warm woosies had those things!


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Sandy (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok. As usual all talk and no action......where shall we play next and I'll get it sorted? 
Weekend?
Fancy my track - Chart hills? 
Or links again?
With advance notice we can get more numbers I'm sure. 
April?
How about coming up with a wishlist of courses and we can tick them off as we do them?
My top favourite of anywhere round here is St. George's, but it's pricey, Royal Cinque Ports is a strong alternative.
Inland I like Chart, Wildernesse, London Club and Knole.

On another subject - I'm going to try and fix a game with Dorian, if anyone else wants to play?


----------



## Scottjd1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ill definitely be a yes for Chart Hills - keen on the London Club too.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 3, 2012)

Sandy said:



			Ok. As usual all talk and no action......where shall we play next and I'll get it sorted? 
Weekend?
Fancy my track - Chart hills? 
Or links again?
With advance notice we can get more numbers I'm sure. 
April?
How about coming up with a wishlist of courses and we can tick them off as we do them?
My top favourite of anywhere round here is St. George's, but it's pricey, Royal Cinque Ports is a strong alternative.
Inland I like Chart, Wildernesse, London Club and Knole.

On another subject - I'm going to try and fix a game with Dorian, if anyone else wants to play?
		
Click to expand...




Any of those for me Sandy, I always enjoy Chart Hills especially in mid spring as its a lovely setting then. Yes, I would be happy to sort out with Dorian as well. I could even do a mid week game somewhere or at Ashley's and my place (Ashford).


----------



## cookelad (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as Scott on this one! I'd definitely like a go at Chart Hills but I'd be happy to go to the London Club!


Also James asked me on Saturday about green fees at Shooters - Â£28 at the weekend with a member - just remember to bring your putting boots!


----------



## Pants (Dec 3, 2012)

...just remember to bring your putting boots!...

Putting boots?? :mmm:

Crampons, more like


----------



## Sandy (Dec 3, 2012)

How's about this;
Chart Hills. Tuesday March 19th, first tee off 10.50 - coffee and bacon roll, round of golf, then one course meal after, for just Â£49. If you haven't already played it, you'll love it.  Need to get firm numbers. Have provisionally talked about 24 so get in early as it'll be a popular one...:thup:


----------



## Sandy (Dec 3, 2012)

Sandy said:



			How's about this;
Chart Hills. Tuesday March 19th, first tee off 10.50 - coffee and bacon roll, round of golf, then one course meal after, for just Â£49. If you haven't already played it, you'll love it.  Need to get firm numbers. Have provisionally talked about 24 so get in early as it'll be a popular one...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

PS I'm in
1. Sandy


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 3, 2012)

Sandy said:



			How's about this;
Chart Hills. Tuesday March 19th, first tee off 10.50 - coffee and bacon roll, round of golf, then one course meal after, for just Â£49. If you haven't already played it, you'll love it.  Need to get firm numbers. Have provisionally talked about 24 so get in early as it'll be a popular one...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Would love to play that course but already had a better offer....maybe next time


----------



## chrisd (Dec 3, 2012)

I am in, thanks Sandy!


Also thanks for sorting out my GoKart trolley - the usual 1st class service


----------



## Sandy (Dec 3, 2012)

Chart meet
1. Sandy
2. ChrisD


----------



## cookelad (Dec 3, 2012)

Best get my name down as well then!


----------



## Sandy (Dec 3, 2012)

Chart Hills meet 19th March...
1. Sandy
2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.

(cut and paste to add names...)​


----------



## Scottjd1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Chart Hills meet 19th March...
1. Sandy
2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
​


----------



## chrisd (Dec 3, 2012)

cookelad said:



			Best get my name down as well then!
		
Click to expand...


Might as well send you the win money today!


----------



## Dorian (Dec 3, 2012)

Glad to hear you all had a good time!

As long as you don't need a hcp. cert. (which I'm working on!) put me down as a provisional yes.  I'll have to book the day off when I go back to work in January - as long as I can do that I'll be there.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 3, 2012)

Dorian said:



			Glad to hear you all had a good time!

As long as you don't need a hcp. cert. (which I'm working on!) put me down as a provisional yes.  I'll have to book the day off when I go back to work in January - as long as I can do that I'll be there.
		
Click to expand...


To be fair Dorian, Princes was so tough it's easy to understand why a handicap is necessary. The best score was 31 points which is 5 over par and later when the wind got up on the Himalayers it was as tough as anywhere i've played!


----------



## Sandy (Dec 3, 2012)

Chart Hills meet 19th March...​1. Sandy​2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian tbc

(I'm going to start a new thread called something like Chart Hills Spring meet, when I get a moment - may get overlooked tagged at the end of this thread otherwise.  Need 24 players...)
Dorian do you want to throw some possible dates for our game at me, ChrisD going to play too if we can get our diaries to match...​


----------



## Dorian (Dec 3, 2012)

chrisd said:



			To be fair Dorian, Princes was so tough it's easy to understand why a handicap is necessary. The best score was 31 points which is 5 over par and later when the wind got up on the Himalayers it was as tough as anywhere i've played!
		
Click to expand...

Well, I finally managed to play 9 holes at River Valley in Upchurch on Sunday.  If that was anything to go by it was a blessing I wasn't able to go!  (All my practice went out the window - my slice came back big style!)


----------



## JustOne (Dec 3, 2012)

Chart Hills meet 19th March...
1. Sandy
2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian
6. JustOne

I'm in... always wanted to play it.


----------



## Dorian (Dec 3, 2012)

Sandy said:



 Dorian do you want to throw some possible dates for our game at me, ChrisD going to play too if we can get our diaries to match...​

Click to expand...

Well, I've agreed to another 9 hole before Christmas (but going on past form my Dad will cancel that last minute).  I can only do weekends until January.  Specifically I'm free 15-16, 22-23 December, then any time after new year (given enough notice to tell the boss I won't be turning up for work!)


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 3, 2012)

Chart meet
1. Sandy
2. ChrisD
3. Mashley

I'm in.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 3, 2012)

Chart Hills meet 19th March...
1. Sandy
2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian
6. JustOne
7. Mashley
8. G1BB0

leave booked, hopefully someone from herts going to save on juice/toll


----------



## Sandy (Dec 3, 2012)

Moved to new thread in 'Arrange a Game'  [h=2]Kent Spring meet up - March 2013 - Chart Hills[/h]add your name on that one please....I've got the seven names from here already...


----------



## Sandy (Dec 3, 2012)

eight - got G1BB0 too. Ok everything on the other thread now pls...

​


----------



## RichardC (Dec 3, 2012)

Chart Hills meet 19th March...​1. Sandy​2. ChrisD
3. Cookelad.
4. Scott
5. Dorian
6. JustOne
7. Mashley
8. G1BB0
9. RichardC​


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 3, 2012)

chrisd said:



			To be fair Dorian, Princes was so tough it's easy to understand why a handicap is necessary. The best score was 31 points which is 5 over par and later when the wind got up on the Himalayers it was as tough as anywhere i've played!
		
Click to expand...

I was bang on handicap on the Himalayas. Way easier than the other two nines. 

Or is it just me?


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 3, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I was bang on handicap on the Himalayas. Way easier than the other two nines. 

Or is it just me?
		
Click to expand...

Which way was the wind? Off the right and into on the first of the Himalayas?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 3, 2012)

SammmeBee said:



			Which way was the wind? Off the right and into on the first of the Himalayas?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, pretty much.


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 3, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Yes, pretty much.
		
Click to expand...

So the hardest hole was the 5th then that you played....and didn't get as far as 8 and 9 - there's at least 10 good blows in the them two!!!

Glad you have come round to playing on the moon finally!!


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 3, 2012)

SammmeBee said:



			So the hardest hole was the 5th then that you played....and didn't get as far as 8 and 9 - there's at least 10 good blows in the them two!!!

Glad you have come round to playing on the moon finally!!
		
Click to expand...

It was fun, even though my driver was stone cold for the first 18. 

Even with two to go on the himalayas, I'd found my game, the driver was heating up, and I think I would have parred in. Need to play it again in the summer though.

Only lost one ball, and found 7. Way better than Hywell last time!


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 4, 2012)

How about a Kent/Surrey meet up here sometime 

http://www.tandridgegolfclub.com/Corporate/Packages.aspx


----------



## Sandy (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd be up for Tandridge - never played there...


----------



## cookelad (Dec 4, 2012)

spongebob59 said:



			How about a Kent/Surrey meet up here sometime 

http://www.tandridgegolfclub.com/Corporate/Packages.aspx

Click to expand...

I'd be up for that it looks a belter!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd do Tandridge as well


----------



## Fader (Dec 4, 2012)

Sounds like you all had a cracking day down at Princess, am really gutted I missed out, but still got some twinges in the back but getting there. On the plus side the little scrote who hit me is getting done by the police as he was on his mobile when he shunted me.

Sandy do I owe anything for missing it, no problems if I do happy to pay.

I;m up for meeting at Tandridge or anywhere else as I want to catch up on what I missed out on.


----------



## Sandy (Dec 4, 2012)

Fader said:



			Sounds like you all had a cracking day down at Princess, am really gutted I missed out, but still got some twinges in the back but getting there. On the plus side the little scrote who hit me is getting done by the police as he was on his mobile when he shunted me.

Sandy do I owe anything for missing it, no problems if I do happy to pay.

I;m up for meeting at Tandridge or anywhere else as I want to catch up on what I missed out on.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to pay at all, Princes were really good about it, and JustOne joined us at the last minute. Glad you're on the mend. ARe you going to come along to Chart Hills in March, that's the next scheduled one, there's a new thread up about it. 
So at Tandridge is it Kent versus Surrey? :thup:


----------



## cookelad (Dec 4, 2012)

Sandy said:



			Nothing to pay at all, Princes were really good about it, and JustOne joined us at the last minute. Glad you're on the mend. ARe you going to come along to Chart Hills in March, that's the next scheduled one, there's a new thread up about it. 
So at Tandridge is it Kent versus Surrey? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Could end up with a GM Counties knockout or league what with Wiltshire (not Jack) V Dorset in the pipeline!


----------



## Fader (Dec 4, 2012)

Sandy said:



			Nothing to pay at all, Princes were really good about it, and JustOne joined us at the last minute. Glad you're on the mend. ARe you going to come along to Chart Hills in March, that's the next scheduled one, there's a new thread up about it. 
So at Tandridge is it Kent versus Surrey? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Glad it worked out ok then in the end. Yeah i've signed up for Tandridge won't be missing that one at all.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2012)

Fader said:



			Glad it worked out ok then in the end. Yeah i've signed up for Tandridge won't be missing that one at all.
		
Click to expand...


Will the car be fixed in time?

Can I help you with the whiplash claim as someone keeps texting me about the accident I didn't have and I could give them your number - for a % cut of course!


----------



## Fader (Dec 4, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Will the car be fixed in time?

Can I help you with the whiplash claim as someone keeps texting me about the accident I didn't have and I could give them your number - for a % cut of course!
		
Click to expand...

No the cars a complete no return... Going to be stuck in the pit of wreckage and scrap yards for eternity I feel. Ridiculous amount of damage to it, I've been given a courtesy car for now and its not all that! But until I know for definite whats happening with mine I'll be using it and getting funny looks!


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 4, 2012)

Fader, when my mondeo got hit my hire car was a fiat cinquecento!!! I paid the extra for an upgrade - to a bloomin 1.2 fiesta!

Glad your on the mend, can;t believe I am still struggling to shift thiswhat can only be described as a 'orrible cold


----------



## Fader (Dec 4, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Fader, when my mondeo got hit my hire car was a fiat *cinquecento*!!! I paid the extra for an upgrade - to a bloomin 1.2 fiesta!

Glad your on the mend, can;t believe I am still struggling to shift thiswhat can only be described as a 'orrible cold
		
Click to expand...

They've given me a Citreon C1, I had the choice of that or a 107 which is basically the same car with a different badge on it.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2012)

Fader said:



			No the cars a complete no return... Going to be stuck in the pit of wreckage and scrap yards for eternity I feel. Ridiculous amount of damage to it, I've been given a courtesy car for now and its not all that! But until I know for definite whats happening with mine I'll be using it and getting funny looks!
		
Click to expand...


It's great though that you are in a much better condition than the car!


----------



## Fader (Dec 4, 2012)

chrisd said:



			It's great though that you are in a much better condition than the car!
		
Click to expand...

BAck still aches, but your right it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 4, 2012)

Fader said:



			Glad it worked out ok then in the end. *Yeah i've signed up for Tandridge won't be missing that one at all.*

Click to expand...



Has a thread started for this then ?


----------



## cookelad (Dec 5, 2012)

spongebob59 said:



			[/B]

Has a thread started for this then ?
		
Click to expand...

Replace the word Tandridge with the words Chart Hills!


----------



## RichardC (Dec 5, 2012)

Sandy said:



			I'd be up for Tandridge - never played there...
		
Click to expand...

Our club secretary is a member there. Heard good things about it.


----------



## Leftie (Dec 5, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Our club secretary is a member there.
		
Click to expand...

You are paying him too much


----------



## RichardC (Dec 6, 2012)

Leftie said:



			You are paying him too much 

Click to expand...

I wondered why our fee's went up last year


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 6, 2012)

Tandridge is a lovely course. Played 36 there many years ago. One of the nicest clubhouses you'll see anywhere and a great selection of holes. A bit posh though!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 6, 2012)

When are you thinking of meeting at Tandridge? I might need to see if the rest of my Dorset team are available that day, looks a rather pleasant little track


----------

